# [SUCHE] gutes Headset für's gaming !



## Mahatze (21. Januar 2013)

*[SUCHE] gutes Headset für's gaming !*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich suche zurzeit ein gutes Headset für's gaming.
Ich spiele gerne auch mal Shooter also wäre es klasse, wenn 
das Headset es mir auch ermöglicht Gegner zu orten 

Ich würde am liebsten ein Headset mit integriertem Mikro nehmen, 
aber ich habe auch gehört das ein normales Headset + externes Mikro besser sind ?

Sollte so 50€ kosten 

Würde mich freuen wenn jemand einen guten Rat geben könnte. Bin mit google und co. einfach
nicht schlau geworden ..


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2013)

An sich ist es besser, MIc und Kopfhörer separat zu holen, weil dann die Kopfhörer besser sind, was einen klareren und besseren Sound ergibt - und somit auch bessere Ortung. Bei 50€ würd ich Dir die Aurvana Live empfehlen, dazu ein Zalman-ANsteckmic.

Kopfhörer: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B000W6Y0JY/   und mic http://www.amazon.de/Zalman-ZM-MIC1-Microphone/dp/B00029MTMQ 

allerdings ist das halt dann über 50€, und vor allem das MIc ist deutlich teurer als früher - scheinbar gibt es das kaum mehr, hier überall nur "bestellt", aber nciht auf Lager: Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und ein ähnliches Mic unter 10€ find ich leider nicht.

Ein anderer "Nachteil" von Kopfhörern + separates Mic ist, dass die keine Sourroundsimulation haben. Eine richtige Gegnerortung sogar "hinten links" usw. geht dann nur, wenn das SPiel selber den Sound schon so berechnet. Das machen zwar einige Games, aber wenn nicht, dann brauchst Du dafür eine passende SOundkarte mit "Dolby Headphone" ODER ein USB-Headset, das so eine Simulation selber hat (bei USB hat ein Headset eine eigene kleine Soundkarte) - bei nem USB-HEadset hättest Du dann also nicht so nen guten Sound, dafür aber eine Surroundsimalation.

Das hier zB Plantronics Gamecom 780 (86051-05) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  bei hardwareversand.de kostet der Versand 5€, kommt also genau hin. Hier hast Du Meinungen zum Headset: http://www.amazon.de/Plantronics-GameCom-Gaming-Headset-Surround/dp/B0079G2Y52  bei den schlechten bitte bedenken: das hat ne Surroundsoundkarte eingebaut und ein Mic, d.h. an sich sind das eher 30€-Kopfhörer, und solche sind nunmal nicht supertoll verarbeitet und haben einen überragenden Klang.


----------



## Crysisheld (21. Januar 2013)

Ich empfehle Sennheiser...


----------



## Mahatze (22. Januar 2013)

wow vielen Dank Herbboy, hätte niemals mit so schneller Hilfe gerechnet !

Hmm.. bin immernoch nicht wirklich überzeugt von dem separaten Mikro, 
da hat man doch total den Kabelsalat oder ?
Dein Vorschlag mit dem Plantronics gefällt mir ganz gut 
       Steht jetzt aufjedenfall bei meinen Favoriten!

Gibt es vielleicht noch mehr Alternativen ?


----------



## RichardLancelot (22. Januar 2013)

Ich suche auch schon ne Weile nach was neuem und hab deswegen noch das 		       Philips SHG8200/10 auf'm Radar. Eigentlich wollt ich ja n' 5.1 Headset, aber die sind mir derzeit noch alle zu kostenintensiv.*
*


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2013)

Mahatze schrieb:


> Hmm.. bin immernoch nicht wirklich überzeugt von dem separaten Mikro,
> da hat man doch total den Kabelsalat oder ?


Das Mic -Kabel würde man mit dünnen Kabelbindern ja einfach entlang des Kopfhörerkabels verlegen, das wäre kein Problem. Und das Mic selbst macht man auch am Kabel des Kopfhörers fest.


Hier noch ne ALternative: http://www.amazon.de/Headset-SteelSeries-5H-v2-USB/dp/B000V7ARCS


----------



## Vordack (22. Januar 2013)

Ich kauf mir zum 2. mal das: Creative FATAL1TY Pro Series Gaming Headset: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Leicht, guter Klang, nicht so teuer. Kostet aber keine 50 Euro 

Ach ja, zum zweiten Mal weil ich mit Headset um Hals aufgestanden bin und losgegangen bin und danach war das Kabel eben nicht mehr heil


----------



## chbdiablo (22. Januar 2013)

Sennheiser PC 151 Headset schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## svd (22. Januar 2013)

Ich kann, als Mikrofonersatz, immer wieder, die Microsoft LifeCam HD-3000 empfehlen.

Die hat ein dermaßen empfindliches und gutes Mikro, dass es schlicht keine Rolle spielt, wo sie auf dem Tisch steht. Kabelsalat? 
Nicht "auf" dem Tisch, höchstens dahinter. Es hängt nichts am Kragen oder Revers, Kleidung scheuert bei Bewegungen nicht am Mikrofon. Kein Mikrofonarm stört beim Schluck Kaffee (obwohl Trinken und Tastatur iA eh schlecht ist), es gibt auch nichts, was nach dem Ausflug auf den Abort wieder adjustiert werden müsste.

Nachteile gibt's natürlich schon. Kommt der Spielesound nicht ausschließlich aus dem Kopfhörer, wird der komplett und ungefiltert übertragen. Und wenn ein Flugzeug über's Haus fliegt, meldet Skype sofort "zu viele Hintergrundgeräusche"...


----------



## Mahatze (22. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Vorschläge !

Zur Zeit hab ich die zwei im Auge: 

Plantronics GameCom 780 Gaming Headset 7.1 Surround: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Philips SHG8200/10 Gaming PC-Kopfhörer 40mm inkl.: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



Noch mehr Ideen oder auch Vorschläge welches ich lieber nehmen sollte ?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2013)

Das Phillips hat den Vorteil, dass Du es auch ohne USB nutzen kannst - beim Plantronics weiß ich nicht, ob das geht.


----------



## Mahatze (22. Januar 2013)

Die Frage ist welchen Vorteil der Vorteil hat 
Also was ist besser wenn ich es nicht über USB anschließe ?
   Höre meist nur mit USB hört man besser ob jemand bspw. hinten links ist.
    Wegen der integrierten Soundkarte und so


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2013)

Den Surroundeffekt hast Du nur mit dem USB-Teil. Aber wenn Du mal ne Soundkarte kaufst, die selber so was kann, dann kannst Du das Headset auch dort nutzen und braucht das USB-Teil nicht mehr. Zudem kannst Du das Headset auch an nem MP3-Player oder an einer Hifi-ANlage nutzen. Das ginge rein per USB nicht, dafür müsste es dann Treiber für das Gerät geben, an dem Du das Headset nutzen willst.

Oder wenn Du das Headset mal an einem Laptop oder anderen PC anschließen willst, kannst Du das einfach an dessen Soundbuchsen machen und musst Dich nicht um evlt. nötige Treiber für die USB-Karte zu sorgen.


----------



## Mahatze (22. Januar 2013)

Ich denke mal es wird das Philips..
Philips SHG8200/10 Gaming PC-Kopfhörer 40mm inkl.: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

aber wieso gibt es das nicht bei Ebay? bzw kostet da 78 ?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2013)

Mahatze schrieb:


> Ich denke mal es wird das Philips..
> Philips SHG8200/10 Gaming PC-Kopfhörer 40mm inkl.: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> aber wieso gibt es das nicht bei Ebay? bzw kostet da 78 ?



ebay muss ja nicht immer das billigste sein, im Gegenteil: wenn es nicht gebraucht ist, sind das auch nur ganz normale Händler, und warum sollten die dann günstiger sein als bei anderen Onlineshops, zumal die an ebay ja noch Gebühren zahlen?

evlt ist das Headset auch recht "Unbekannt", daher fehlt da ein sehr großes Angebot und somit auch der Preiskampf, und der amazonpreis ist "Glück"


----------



## RichardLancelot (23. Januar 2013)

Mahatze schrieb:


> Ich denke mal es wird das Philips..
> Philips SHG8200/10 Gaming PC-Kopfhörer 40mm inkl.: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> aber wieso gibt es das nicht bei Ebay? bzw kostet da 78 ?


 Wäre schick wenn du in 7-14 Tagen mal dran denkst ne kurze Einschätzung zu schreiben, da ich mich, wie erwähnt, auch mit dem Gedanke trage dieses Headset zu kaufen.


----------



## Mahatze (23. Januar 2013)

Aufjedenfall!
Bestellt ist es schon Samstag vorraussichtliches Lieferdatum ...
dann einen Tag spielen und dann werde ich nochmal was schreiben


----------



## Mahatze (24. Januar 2013)

Blitzversand, ist schon da 

Zur Einschätzung:
Das Philips SHG8200/10 - super!
Ich find das ist echt komfortabel im Gegensatz zu meinem alten 
Headset merk ich es kaum das ich es auf dem Kopf habe 

Lautstärke am rechten Hörer mit einem Rad einstellbar !
Mikrofon per Schalter ein- und ausschaltbar !
UND was man nicht auf den Bilder sehen kann, das Mikrofon ist 
im linken Hörer eingerollt und kann ein- und ausgerollt werden !
    -> das find ich super geil, weil das Mikrofon manchmal echt nervt
Bei eingeschaltetem SRS leuchtet der Adapter.
Die Ohrmuscheln umschließen meine Ohren auch komplett!

Also ich finde es super für den Preis!

Wüsste nicht was ich noch sagen soll, fragt am besten was 

Mfg Mahatze


----------



## Mahatze (4. Februar 2013)

Da keine Fragen kommen, kann das sicherlich geclosed werden 

Danke nochmals an die Berater


----------



## RichardLancelot (4. Februar 2013)

Nix da, hier wird nichts 'geclosed' 
Außerdem warte ich ja noch auf nen Langzeittest. Um So ein Gerät richtig einschätzen zu können sollte man es ja mal um die 100h genutzt haben  Gerade sowas wie Ohrendrücken oder die Sprachqualität lässt sich ja erst nach längerem Einsatz oder bei unterschiedlichsten Verwendungen richtig beurteilen. Zudem wurde ab und an moniert dass die USB-Soundkarte den Geist aufgibt...das macht sie ja auch nicht nach 10h.


----------



## Mahatze (4. Februar 2013)

Ok  

Also bisher keinerlei Ausfälle oder Beschwerden


----------



## Felxon (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Herbboy  

Ich habe mitbekommen das du dich mit Headsets ziemlich gut auskennst und da ich auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen bin hatte ich eine ragen :

Was ist nun besser Kopfhörer + Seperates Mic. oder das ein gutes Gaming Headset (wahrscheinlich das Phillips)?


----------



## RichardLancelot (12. August 2014)

Felxon schrieb:


> Hallo Herbboy
> 
> Ich habe mitbekommen das du dich mit Headsets ziemlich gut auskennst und da ich auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen bin hatte ich eine ragen :
> 
> Was ist nun besser Kopfhörer + Seperates Mic. oder das ein gutes Gaming Headset (wahrscheinlich das Phillips)?


Ich bin zwar nicht Herbboy, aber bei gleichem Budget bekommt man im Regelfall immer bessere Kopfhörer als Headsets.


----------

